# Lily is ill



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Anybody had these symptoms with their babies,Lily keeps looking as if she's in pain,not wanting to move much and shivering.Took her to the vets who gave her a thorough examination ,tummy,legs,anal glands,temperature was just a tiny bit high,gave her injection for pain and antibiotic injection,that was 5 hours ago and she still doesn't want to move.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh poor baby  hope she feels better soon xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww poor thing. I have no idea what it is sorry, but I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

did you have Xrays?? maybe sumtin is in her tummy




.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No Jan she just felt all over and couldn't find anything wrong ,just if she gets worse bring her in for an emergency appointment ,so very strange she's never ill.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you tried giving her something for the tummy, like those....arghhh what's it called in english...like the milkbacteries??


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

michele said:


> Anybody had these symptoms with their babies,Lily keeps looking as if she's in pain,not wanting to move much and shivering.Took her to the vets who gave her a thorough examination ,tummy,legs,anal glands,temperature was just a tiny bit high,gave her injection for pain and antibiotic injection,that was 5 hours ago and she still doesn't want to move.


I hope she is feeling better. I have been having the same thing with Kalisee the last 2 days, not doing very much. She still eats well. However the last two days our home is a bit colder than it usually is due to the weather change, so I think she is a bit cold and just wants to snuggle. She does not shiver like that at night when she is sleeping under the covers. Since Lily's temperature is a bit higher, she might just have a bit of something. 

Sometimes she does like that when she has been spooked by something.

Fell better Lily!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds to me like she's hurt something slightly....as in muscle/tendon. Did she jump on/off something wrong? Or play too rough...step on something outside? Or not to mention eating something that she shouldn't have quite eaten...I get that one with my crew. Emmy got spooked the other night by the oven???


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So sorry hope she gets better soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

How is Lily this morning???


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well whatever pain meds the vet gave her have worked,she's so much better this morning.When i'm ill off to the vets i go,better than any doctor.Shame i will never know what it was.
Thanks guys for all the replies


----------

